# I am crazy! She's here!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Well here she is. I called hubby, he can't wait to get home and play with her I'm so glad he isn't upset! She is perfect-the 2 of them are having a blast! They haven't sat still yet! I don't know what leash issues they were talking about-she has been fine, they also said she didn't like baths. but she stood perfectly still during her bath and blow drying. She is right at 20 pounds, has been microchipped & spayed, up on all shots & just a love! 

#1 what is she? I was told sheltie mix, but I don't think so. Jack Russel?
#2 names please! they called her Daisy, but that's our beagle's name (lives at MIL's house) I love Ella, but hubby said no. also thinking Dixie-hubby likes Luka. any thoughts?

The outside pics were taken within minutes of them meeting, love at first sight! and even being 25 pounds less than Layla, she keeps up with her. they ate well & are sharing toys without a single snarl (yet!). She has the softest coat, she feels just like Layla (she's wet in the photos) but holds her tail just like Lay & has feathers just like her too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is to cute and I think you're right there is a Jack Russel/Fox Terrier in there


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SHe looks like a little Brittany mix. She's very cute.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job rescuing that little sweetie. There could be some Jack Russell in there somewhere. Great to see them playing so well together.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She's cute!! Looks like Layla has a new playmate!!  Congrats...!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with the Brittany mix.Her tail might not have been cut!.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd go with Britanney rather than Jack Russell. But regardless, she's really cute!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what she is....other than REALLY cute!!

I could see Brittany and Jack Russell, too. What a doll. Congrats!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! she's beautiful!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks! I got her as a "foster" but there is no way this girl is leaving! NAMES PLEASE! "Luka" is starting to wear on me...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Dixie. She is adorable and I see Brittany in her.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> thanks! I got her as a "foster" but there is no way this girl is leaving! NAMES PLEASE! "Luka" is starting to wear on me...


She is adorable!!! Personally, I'd bully your husband into the name Ella! I love it! And she even looks like one! Perhaps from watching ER for years, I see Luka as more of a boys name.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Yay! you did get her! I like the name Ella, too!

Looks like Laylas happy to have a playmate!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

If she has some Brittany in her, why not name her Brittany?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

She has an awfully sweet face. A real cutie.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like they are getting along nice


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is adorable!!! I like the name Ella, too...it's a nice feminine name and she's so pretty and girlish looking!!! Congratulations on your "foster failure"...LOL!

I just wanted to add this: I went back to look at the pictures again and the look on Layla's face in the first picture is pricless...the joy is plain to see!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They both look very happy!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

She is adorable. 
I am not sure of a name...i am really bad at that. 
I like Brittany though....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

this girl is so much fun! she is so easy going just like Layla, they are having a blast. we have had 1 potty accident, but I don't blame her...i don't want to go out there either-our yard is totally flooded & it is still raining.

It was so funny when the new girl peed on the carpet, Layla came running to me & was very upset. She had that look of "it wasn't me!" plastered all over her face!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They are so cute together!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE FOURTH PIC...
Is that frame on the wagon wheels, or does it just appear that way??
Sorry, not to hijack! Your new puppy and other puppy are both way too cute! BUT LOOK AT THAT TRUCK?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

***BUMPING***
I want everyone to see that truck!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

lovealways_jami said:


> LOOK AT THAT TRUCK IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE FOURTH PIC...
> Is that frame on the wagon wheels, or does it just appear that way??
> Sorry, not to hijack! Your new puppy and other puppy are both way too cute! BUT LOOK AT THAT TRUCK?


lol, it is a wagon (country store theme) they have 4 of them lining their store front. i got her from a rescue group based out of pet/farm store.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a cutie pie. I like Dixie myself. Kind of goes with that perky little face.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> lol, it is a wagon (country store theme) they have 4 of them lining their store front. i got her from a rescue group based out of pet/farm store.


Does it have a dodge frame on it? LOL... I swear it looks like a dodge on wagon wheels!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

OHHH I SEE IT NOW!!!!
Its a red wagon!! There is a spec of something that looked like a head light... I coulda swore it was a truck!! 
Im also partially blind in 2 eyes!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I keep lookin up at it...
C'mon, it looks like a darn truck! Am I losing it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cute. Layla looks like she's saying," Oh Mom, this is the best toy yet!!!!' Congratulations.......she's a doll. How 'bout Bella ????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks like a little "Lady" to me


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  congrats, she's adorable!!!!
They look great together


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She is very cute! I am so glad it worked out and your husband is ok with it  Makes it better when everyone agrees  I like Luka and Dixie too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, she is a cutie. So glad you got her


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we are using Josie for the rest of the day, it is the first one she has responded to-looks like a winner. we'll see how it goes today and post her "official" name in the morning!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She's beautiful! Definitely a mix of something but I think I do see some sheltie there. I have a wanna-be sheltie we think is mixed w/ "hound" and she has a similar body/head type. She, too, was only supposed to be a foster.


----------

